# white brothers rustler fork



## boomforeal (Nov 9, 2005)

White Bros website is showing a new 20" wheel suspension fork: the rustler. the rc80 has been a coveted high-end kids bike fork for a while but difficult to source. is this a rebrand or a new fork - anyone have details? looks like you can buy one through their site but there's no information available: Mountain Racing Products home of MRP, White Brothers, Kreitler, Tamer, and Power Grips | Products


----------



## fergyrock (Apr 22, 2005)

Just ordered one for my 6yr old sons built up Scott Spark 20. Should be here in a week and I will answer any questions you have, measurements etc, it is supposedly 3.1lbs. Should get his bike under 24lbs without braking a sweat, maybe approaching 23, already shaved nearly 2 lbs. I will post some pics when I get it on. Next is to modify the forward shock mount bracket to get a 5.5x1 Fox float on it. Then it will by ready for the bike parks this summer and still be able to trail ride.


----------



## boomforeal (Nov 9, 2005)

i ended up getting one, along with a ripper frame, from kranked (Kranked Ripper Frames)

finished the build today in a bit of a rush, shake down ride in the school courtyard this evening









seems like a good little fork. a bit of stiction off the top but nice and plush, and uses all of its travel unlike the coil sprung pos he was riding before


----------



## chuckactor (Apr 11, 2013)

$719? For real?


----------



## fergyrock (Apr 22, 2005)

The Stiction will go away with a little time, nothing to worry about. I've had his on for a little over a week and between his rides and me cycling it whenever I go into the garage, it is getting smoother and more small bump sensitive every day.

Been meaning to get some pics of the bike done, I will try to remember tomorrow.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Fergyrock, any pics yet?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

chuckactor said:


> $719? For real?


Holy ____! You can get the Spinner 20 inch air fork for about $200


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

How's that fork feel TwoTone?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

jochribs said:


> How's that fork feel TwoTone?


I have the 24 inch version and it's great. My son is loving it. I originally was going to get a 20 inch one for my daughter's Shred, but by the time they were in stock, I realized she wouldn't be on the 20 as long as my son was so I didn't spend the money.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

chuckactor said:


> $719? For real?


/\
|
What he said!!!


----------



## fergyrock (Apr 22, 2005)

Here it is, the bike and fork are working really great, still need to get the Fox Float on there but haven't had time to fab brackets. Sits at 23lbs as seen. A couple days now at northstar and he has been riding some basically flat XC rides on it. He will get at least one more year on it before being big enough for a 24 and then I have another little one to use it in a few years, so it was a worthwhile investment.


----------



## BoogieMang (Mar 17, 2011)

Do you know what the A-C height is on that fork? I'm trying to get information on it, but the WB website is completely useless.


----------



## Chacal (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome pictures guys!!! I wish I can afford a suspension fork. I really need a suspension fork for my 6 year old son, my son is riding a BMX Haro and I removed the coaster brake, now is a single speed bike with a free wheel and only the rear brake. Hard to climb but he is always pushing it because he knows that the reward is the downhill.


----------

